# Hoarse?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

One of our does has been hoarse the last few days, she calls her daughter and has a pittyful sound that kind of sounds like a dying 'Baaa...'
She's acting just fine though, acting like her normal self, eating, drinking, grazing, being a bully, etc. 

I can't think of a time when she was hollering enough to lose her voice.
Her daughter has been a bit sick, I think we have a little bug going around since we had one baby sick 2 weeks ago. Some PenG/B-Complex and they all bounced back, in fact her daughter bounced back last night. BUT, it could be the heat that was making her daughter feel yucky as it did start when the temps went up. No fever, just laying around and didn't want to eat/grain and not nursing much. But again she's back to normal, in fact we think something happened because she was HYPER last night, so unlike her LOL

Should I be concerned with the mama being hoarse? I'll take her temp later just to make sure she's still good, but she's just not acting sick, so i don't know what I could do for her.
She sounds pathetic!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be a combination of the heat and maybe dust thats caused it...you can try giving her a bit of honey, it helps sooth a sore throat and may help her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz... :greengrin: 

Keep an eye out and if you see anything off... get a temp.... :hug:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

A couple of mine have been the same way. I attribute it to warm days, cold nights, dust, allergies, etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kayla_travis (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a nigerian/ pygmy mixed goat, shes 3 months old, she’ll be 4 months July 19th, she’s been acting fine, but this morning when i went out to feed my goats she sounded kinda funny, she sounds hoarse, she’s acting fine and normal, she’s running and jumping on everything, just sounds funny, is there anything i can do at home? My vet is 2 hours away and i can’t afford to take her right now, but if i have too i will take her without any thought


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If her temp is normal, pooping and peeing ok, eating good, etc. it could be dust, allergies or maybe she is (was in heat) and yelling a lot. First heat cycles, a lot of does yell a lot!


----------

